# Seam Sealer removal for restoration.



## mybadz71 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello all, new to the forum here, and I have to say looking at some of the posts and projects here (Flambeau) have inspired to start the restoration on my 68 Lemans. I asked Flambeau and he suggested I start a new thread to pick everyones brain for this. The seam sealer is old and crumbling off. it will need to be removed right? If so does anyone have a particular brand they have used with good results in the past? and also this has to be re-applied BEFORE primer correct? look forward to hearing from everyone. I will start posting pics in a few. THX


----------



## mybadz71 (Oct 13, 2012)

well, after no reponses to my thread, i turned to youtube and found this guy "my friend pete" from dallas tx and recommends a paintable sealer before the primer goes on.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, use a paintable sealer before priming.

I've been happy with the standard 3M stuff. It is easy to apply and takes paint well, but it does not dry as hard as the original tan stuff. I believe you can get the original type sealer from any of the restoration suppliers like Performance Years or AMES.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*seam sealer*

I used a can of seam sealer, plus a couple of tubes I got through Eastwood Products for our '66 Lemans convertible trunk area and all underneath the body and floorpans. Spectacular results! I even touched up the old Z-Bart undercoating in spots, sort of faux-pas style, and painted. Take photos before scraping old stuff off, for reference, to get that factory look. The stuff in the can cleans up easy, and is easy to apply. Good luck.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Pete also has a tip that will save you some money and time waiting. Go to your local home depot, in the caulk aisle look for loctite PL Premium advanced construction adhesive. Works great, paints well (trunk, window channels), to smooth it dip your finger in mineral spirits and work it while its fresh, you can blend it in smooth, from the factory trunk joints were a bit sloppy, but the splatter paint hid all but the worst.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*seam sealer*

ah, yes. I almost forgot about that (it's been over a year). I used that stuff to "touch up" the insides of the inner fender wells, and painted. Also outstanding results!


----------

